# Night of the Giants - Flounder Gigging - Rockport, TX



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*12/26/2017 - Night of the Giants *
I had the Bill M. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with NNE wind at 15-25mph, cold temps in the low 50â€™s, and light rain. Fish were widely scattered, but the big girls were out tonight. We had 6 fish over 7 pounds, with the top 4 all over 8 pounds. Largest was 27â€ 8 1/2 pounds. We didnâ€™t get a limit, but ended with 17 flounder and 4 sheepshead by 10pm. The customers called the trip short of a limit, after temps dropped into the upper 40â€™s and rain picked up. I can't blame them for wanting to go in, it was miserable out there, at least the fishing was good. Tonight was my best night of 2017 for big flounder, a rare occurrence this late in the winter flounder run.

*Upcoming open dates:
January: 2, 9-11, 15-18, 22-24, 28-31
February: 1, 2, 14-16, 18-28
Plenty of open dates after that...*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people
 
Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

Amazing trip there captain! 4 fish over 8...TRIP OF A LIFETIME!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Dang, Rick, that's an awesome bunch of fish any time. But especially after Christmas. You had a pretty stout group of clients, too. Last night's weather was just plain rough.


----------



## Haynie21T (Jun 9, 2017)

Pretty work Rick, beautiful fish.


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Wow...


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Great googah moogha! Cant wait to see ya in january!


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow! I'm Definitely gonna have to try and convince the boss of going on a trip with you! Talk about some slabs!


----------

